# Guvex



## robf (Nov 13, 2009)

Anyone know about guvex :dontgetit:

very sorry very new in every way almost virginal

not much in my collection,it was left to me by my step father some twenty odd years ago, lots of rubbish but dont know what i am looking at.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

No, but I've got a fairly good grasp of manners... and a little bit of a preamble-type introduction wouldn't go amiss!

Welcome to the forum :rltb: Someone will probably be along to answer your question shortly... !


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

robf said:


> Anyone know about guvex :dontgetit:
> 
> very sorry very new in every way almost virginal
> 
> not much in my collection,it was left to me by my step father some twenty odd years ago, lots of rubbish but dont know what i am looking at.


Don't know the brand.

Might be able to ID the movement if you can post a pic.


----------

